
The Mundanity of Excellence - talonx
https://fermatslibrary.com/p/3d80cfb4
======
talonx
tldr;

\- Excellence is qualitative - high performers focus on qualitative, not
quantitative

\- Talent is a useless concept - à la K. Anders Ericsson

\- Excellence is mundane - "break it down into small, ordinary tasks"

